# preemie hats for charity patterns



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought all you knitters might like this I got this in an e-mail ... could be made for your local hospital,etc. Sorry, pictures diodn't copy.. they are in soft,lovely pastels...if anyone wants the pictures , Pm me your e-mail ..


Carissa Knits 

Thursday, July 12, 2007
Preemie Hats for Charity 
These little hats make a great stash-busting project that gives back to the community at the same time.

Queue this on Ravelry!

Materials:
Small amounts of sport-weight soft, washable yarn in pastels, or colors of your choice
US3 (3.25mm) double-pointed needles
Tapestry needle

Gauge:
6.5 to 7 sts = 1in (2.54cm), depending on your yarn
A slightly different gauge will give you a slightly smaller or larger hat, but all baby heads are different anyway.

Finished Size:
11-12in (28-30.5cm) in circumference

Click here for Abbreviations

Pattern:
CO 72 sts and distribute to dpns. Join, being careful not to twist.
Work k2, p2 ribbing for 6 rnds.

Eyelet Version Only: 
Rnds 1-3: knit.
Rnd 4: *k1, k2tog, yo, k3*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 5-7: knit.
Rnd 8: *k4, k2tog, yo*; rep between *s around.
Rep Rnds 1-8 twice more.
Continue to Crown Shaping below.

Heart Version Only: 
Rnds 1-3: knit.
Rnd 4: *k6, p1, k5*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 5: *k5, [p1, k1] twice, k3*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 6: *k4, [p1, k1] three times, k2*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 7, 9, 11: *k3, [p1, k1] four times, k1*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 8, 10: *k2, [p1, k1] five times*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 12: *k4, [p1, k3] twice*; rep between *s around.
Knit 12 more rnds.
Continue to Crown Shaping below.

Diamond Version Only: 
Rnds 1-3: knit.
Rnds 4, 12: *k6, p1, k5*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 5, 11: *k5, p1, k1, p1, k4*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 6, 10: *k4, p1, k3, p1, k3*; rep between *s around.
Rnds 7, 9: *k3, p1, k5, p1, k2*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 8: *k2, p1, k7, p1, k1*; rep between *s around.
Knit 12 more rnds.
Continue to Crown Shaping below.

Crown Shaping (Eyelet, Heart and Diamond Versions):
Rnd 1 and all odd rnds: knit.
Rnd 2: *k4, k2tog*; rep between *s around - 60 sts.
Rnd 4: *k3, k2tog*; rep between *s around - 48 sts.
Rnd 6: *k2, k2tog*; rep between *s around - 36 sts.
Rnd 8: *k1, k2tog*; rep between *s around - 24 sts.
Rnd 10: k2tog around - 12 sts.
Knit one more rnd even.
Cut tail and thread through remaining loops. Pull tight and tie off. Weave in ends.

Striped Version Only: 
CO 72 sts with color A and distribute to dpns. Join, being careful not to twist.
Work k2, p2 ribbing for 6 rnds.
Switch to color B, without cutting color A. Knit two rnds with color B.
Switch back to color A, without cutting color B, by twisting the two strands behind work. Knit two rnds with color A.
Continue in stst, changing colors every two rnds, for 24 rnds above ribbing.
Follow crown shaping as above, but continue to change color every two rnds.

Ribbed Version Only: 
CO 72 sts and distribute to dpns. Join, being careful not to twist.
Work k2, p2 ribbing for 30 rnds.
Crown Shaping (Ribbed Version):
Rnd 1: *k2, p2, k2, p2tog*; rep between *s around - 63 sts.
Rnd 2: *k2, p2, k2, p1*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 3: *k2, p2, k1, p2tog*; rep between *s around - 54 sts.
Rnd 4: *k2, p2, k1, p1*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 5: *k2, p2, p2tog*; rep between *s around - 45 sts.
Rnd 6: *k2, p3*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 7: *k2, p1, p2tog*; rep between *s around - 36 sts.
Rnd 8: *k2, p2*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 9: *k2tog, p2tog*; rep between *s around - 18 sts.
Rnd 10: *k1, p1*; rep between *s around.
Rnd 11: k2tog around - 9 sts.
Cut tail and thread through remaining loops. Pull tight and tie off. Weave in ends.

Feel free to comment here with questions.

This pattern is intended for personal use only. Please do not try to sell it or any product made from it. Thank you. 
Posted by Carissa at 11:40:00 AM 
101 comments:


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Thank so much for posting this. My Mom volunteers at a senior home. The Ladies there love to knit and often do hats for the homeless. I passed this on to her along with the original link:

http://carissaknits.blogspot.com/2007/07/preemie-hats-for-charity.html


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Did you see the link for the cute little socks for those tiny little toes....
http://whimsyknits.lightshines.net/patterns/TinyTubeSocks.pdf


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Bev'sCountryCottage.com has lots of free patterns for charity sewing/crafts including things for preemies.


----------

